# Wow this Forum is SLow!!



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

Anyone still talking on here? 

I was going to ask people how they think of the PPS and the problem I am hearing about but I guess I should look else where. Hope it picks back up around here. Thanks.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Then don't come around...there's any easy fix for you.

-Jeff-


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Come back in another two months. :smt023


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

unpecador said:


> Come back in another two months. :smt023


Teaser!

:?:

:watching:


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

paine said:


> Anyone still talking on here?
> 
> I was going to ask people how they think of the PPS and the problem I am hearing about but I guess I should look else where. Hope it picks back up around here. Thanks.


You were going to ask?? How do you expect answers to questions you haven't asked? You're not another mall ninja with mind reading capabilities are you?:buttkick::anim_lol:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

paine said:


> Anyone still talking on here?


Nope.



paine said:


> I was going to ask people how they think of the PPS and the problem I am hearing about but I guess I should look else where.


Nice. Don't ask the question, but instead bash the forum.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

paine said:


> Anyone still talking on here?
> 
> I was going to ask people how they think of the PPS and the problem I am hearing about but I guess I should look else where. Hope it picks back up around here. Thanks.


I don't think of the PPS so you might as well go ask elsewhere.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

So let me get this straight. It's slow here because not enough people have responded to the question you haven't asked?

OK.:smt082


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

OK, enough. We aren't going to get a useful discussion out of this.

I think you get the message (I hope).

Start a discussion thread instead of just complaining.


----------

